
Cinemas must 'drastically improve' or lose audiences, says Christopher Nolan - interfacesketch
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/oct/09/cinemas-must-drastically-improve-or-lose-audiences-says-christopher-nolan
======
interfacesketch
I agree with some things in this article and disagree with others.

First, digital has opened up opportunities for hundreds if not thousands of
film makers (whether they are amateurs or aspiring professionals). Now,
filming in all its myriad forms is within reach of so many people - that's
prety amazing and largely down to digital.

However, digital is only now beginning to catch-up with the high resolution
possible with physical film. For example, 70mm film is over 50 years old and
yet, if you've ever seen it projected on a giant screen (in letterbox format,
not imax) you'll know it can show enormous, stunning images. I don't know if
4K digital can match 70mm film resolution, but I'm glad to see digital
resolution increasing.

For me, going to the cinema has always been about seeing a film on the big
screen. But plenty of cinemas don't have big screens. In fact, many
multiplexes show their less popular movies on smaller screens. I always find
it disappointing to walk into an auditorium with a small screen: you're paying
the same price as those watching a film on a bigger screen in another
auditorium, but you're getting a poorer experience.

If you look at the history of cinema-going, you can see there was a great deal
of "showmanship" that's completely gone today. For example, how many cinemas
have curtains? There's a simple pleasure in seeing the lights go down in the
auditorium and the curtains drawing back. I can remember a time when a lot of
cinemas would show pre-film trailers or shorts on a smaller-sized screen. Then
the curtains would close - there would be a pause - and then they would open
again to reveal the screen having grown to full ginormous size. Simple, but
awesome!

------
PebblesHD
I don't think moving back to actual film is whats required to save this
industry. For years they've treated customers with contempt, with obscenely
expensive tickets, even more expensive food, ridiculous policies regarding
bringing in your own, over-crowded theatres, uncomfortable seats and at the
end a mediocre viewing experience. For them to truly recover they will need a
complete change of tactics regarding what they offer customers, starting with
a better in-theatre experience.

------
mtgx
Film may be more artsy, but that's not going to save cinemas in the age of
everyone having a VR headset and making their own "cinemas" at home.

